# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  شرایط ترمیم معدل اعلام شد...............

## bbehzad

اراز جان زحمتشو کشید بخونیدش.



معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش شرایط ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی داوطلبان برای ورود به کنکور را اعلام کرد.
علی زرافشان معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش امروز در نشست خبری که به صورت مجازی با اصحاب رسانه برگزار شد در پاسخ به سوالی در خصوص طرح مجلس برای جذب پیش‌دبستانی‌ها و استفاده از آنها به صورت حق التدریس در آموزش و پرورش، اظهار داشت: مصوبه مجلس در مورد استخدام پیش‌دبستانی‌ها طبیعتاً با توجه به توزیع نمابع انسانی در آموزش و پرورش و نیاز این وزارتخانه نسبت به جنسیت و رشته نیروهای انسانی است.
وی افزود: پیش دبستانی‌ها اگر قرار باشد در آموزش و پرورش مشغول به خدمت شوند باید در همان بخشی که قبلاً در آن حوزه تدریس می‌کردند، مشغول خدمت شوند.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: آنچه که امروز تحت عنوان ساماندهی در آموزش و پرورش مدنظر است ساماندهی نیروهای موظف و رسمی در دوره دوم، دوره اول متوسطه و دوره ابتدایی است.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی مبنی بر وضعیت نامناسب مدارس شبانه روزی به ویژه در بحث تغذیه و مسائل بهداشتی و اقدامات آموزش و پرورش در خصوص حمایت بیشتر از این مدارس، عنوان کرد: مدارس شبانه روزی یکی از راه‌حل‌های دسترسی به آموزش است. آموزش و پرورش می‌تواند دو راه را در این زمینه دنبال کند. نخست آنکه از طریق مدارس شبانه روزی امکان تحصیل را برای دانش آموزان مناطق محروم فراهم کند یا با توجه به اینکه امکان تأسیس دبیرستان در مناطق روستایی کم جمعیت وجود ندارد دانش آموزان از تحصیل محروم شوند.
وی افزود: آنچه در مدارس شبانه روزی وجود دارد دچار کاستی است، مورد تأیید وزارت آموزش و پرورش است اما شرایط موجود از ترک تحصیل دانش اموزان مناسب‌تر است. در دولت تدبیر و امید توجه ویژه‌ای به مدارس شبانه روزی صورت گرفته است.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش ادامه داد: علاوه بر تخصیص 7 میلیارد تومان برای برطرف کردن کاستی‌های موجود در مدارس شبانه روزی، امسال با همراهی سازمان نوسازی و تجهیز مدارس در فصل تابستانی وسایل گرمایشی و سرمایشی مدارس و تجهیزات تکمیل شود.با گزارشی که در جلسه شورای معاونان وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام شد، کارگروه ویژه‌ای برای مناطق محروم و بخصوص نیازهای مدارس شبانه روزی با حضور تمام دستگاه‌هایی که به خدمات رسانی در این مشغول هستند به ریاست وزیر‌آموزش و پرورش و دبیری آقای رضوی معاون مناطق محروم ریاست جمهوری تشکیل شد که در این جلسه توجه ویژه به مدارس شبانه روزی از جمله بحث تغذیه آنها صورت گرفته است.
زرافشان ادامه داد: در بحث تغذیه سازمان بهزیستی کمک‌هایی را به مدارس شبانه روزی می‌کند و مرکز آموزش خدمات علمی رزمندگان نیز سال گذشته برای کیفیت بخشی به این مدارس حمایت‌هایی داشت هاست و امسال یک زیرمجموعه در مجموعه خیرین مدرسه ساز تحت عنوان مجمع خیرین مدارس شبانه روزی تشکیل خواهد شد که این خیران به مدارس شبانه روزی رسیدژی خواهند کرد.
وی گفت: در طول دوسالی که در معاونت آموزش متوسطه حضور داشتم از مدارس شبانه روزی بازدید کرده‌ام و هفته گذشته نیز از یکی از دبیرستان‌های شبانه روزی دخترانه در استان خراسان جنوبی بازدید کرده و از وضعیت خوابگاه دانش آموزان، امکانات تغذیه‌ای، آموزشی و تربیتی آنها مطلع شدم.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش افزود: در مدارس شبانه روزی با تلاش مدران شرایط مناسبی برای اسکان دانش آموزان فراهم می‌شود اما کاستی‌هایی نیز وجود دارد که برای برطرف کردن آن مشارکت همه جانبه نیاز است.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مازادشدن معلمان متوسطه و کوچ اجباری آنها به دوره ابتدایی عنوان کرد: یکی از نکاتی که به عنوان واقعیت آموزش و پرورش باید به آن توجه وشد پیامدی است که با استقرار ساختار 6.3.3 ایجاد شده است. در طول سه سال گذشته با اضافه شدن پایه ششم مشکلی که امروز در دوره دوم متوسطه را داریم، در دوره اول متوسطه داشتیم. زمانیکه پایه ششم به پایه ابتدایی اضافه شد ورودی به دوره متوسطه اول را نداشتیم و معلمانی که در متوسطه اول مشغول به تدریس بودند و حدود یک میلیون دانش آموز را آموزش می‌دادند که در مجموع حدود 48 هزار معلم را تشکیل می‌دادند، فرصت کاری خود را از دست می‌دادند.
وی افزود: آموزش و پرورش برای اینکه بتواند از ظرفیت این معلمان استفاده کند و کمبود شدید نیروی انسانی که در دوره ابتدایی وجود داشت را برطرف کنند، ساماندهی دوره اول متوسطه و ابتدایی را با هم انجام داد و بخشی از نیروهای متوسط اول را به دوره ابتدایی فرستاد البته همان زمان بخشی از نیروهای متوسط دوم نیز به دوره ابتدایی اعزام شدند و این گروه افرادی بودند که علاقه مند بودند از این فرصت استفاده کنند برای اینکه مشکل خود را برای نقل و انتقال حل کنند.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش بیان کرد: درسال تحصیلی 94-95 این مسئله مجدد تکرار خواهد شد به این معنا که پایه نهم در دوره اول متوسطه را خواهیم داشت و به ازای آن ورودی به دوره دوم متوسطه را نداریم
یعنی همکارانی که نزدیک به یک میلیون دانش آموز پایه اول دبیرستان را آموزش می‌دادند فرصت کاری خود را از دست خواهند داد. دانش آموز در پایه نهم نیاز به معلم دارند بنابرین آموزش و پرورش از این فرصتی که فراهم شده ابتدا به ساماندهی معلمان در دوره دوم متوسطه پرداخته و افرادی که دارای امتیاز بیشتری هستند در این دوره مشغول به تدریس می‌شوند.
زرافشان اظهار داشت: با توجه به اینکه در دوره دوم متوسط بحث پرداخت اضافه تدریس را داریم طبیعتا بخشی از معلمان متوسطه دوم جایگزین معلمان حق التدریسی خواهند شد و هدف این است که اکثریت معلمان متوسطه دوم تا جایی که مقدور است در همان دوره مشغول به خدمت شوند اما اگر با ساماندهی باز هم نیروی مازاد داشتیم آنها را در دوره متوسط اول ساماندهی خواهیم کرد و بعد از ساماندهی دوره متوسطه اول در صورتی که بازهم نیروی اضافه بر سازمان داشته باشیم از این همکاران در دوره ابتدایی البته با تدابیری که اتخاذ شده و در دستورالعمل ساماندهی ذکر شده استفاده خواهیم کرد.
وی عنوان کرد: معلمان متوسطه که در دوره ابتدایی ساماندهی می‌شوند در پایه‌های چهارم، پنجم و ششم به صورت خوشه‌ای دروس تخصصی خود را تدریس می‌کنند. برای آموزش این معلمان برنامه ریزی شده است و برای ساماندهی آنها از یک سال گذشته اقدامات جدی در سطح استان‌ها صورت گرفته است به گونه‌ای که در حال حاضر وضعیت نیروی انسانی مشخص است. دوره های آموزش در استان‌ها آغاز شده تا معلمان بتوانند با آمادگی لازم در کلاس‌های درس حضور یابند و بتوانیم شاهد آموزش همراه با کیفیت باشیم.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در خصوص وضعیت ثبت نام در مدارس عنوان کرد: امسال استقبال برای انجام ثبت نامه در مدارس نسبت به سال گذشته بهتر بوده است. طبق آماری که مربوط به هفته گذشته است تاکنون 11 میلیون و 682 هزار و 493 نفر در مدارس ثبت نام کرد‌ه‌اند که از این تعداد 6 میلیون و 948 هزار و 432 نفر در دوره ابتدایی، دو میلیون و 730 هزار و 735 نفر در دوره متوسطه اول و یک میلیون و 783 هزار و 528 نفر در دوره متوسطه دوم ثبت نام شده‌اند.
زرافشان گفت: 167 هزار و 511 نفر در دوره پیش دبستانی و 52 هزار و 266 هزار نفر در مدارس استثنایی ثبت نام شده‌اند.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی درباره اجرای طرح تعالی مدیریت در مدارس کشور عنوان کرد: این طرح سال گذشته در 5 هزار و 900 مدرسه اجرا شد. دستورالعمل مربوطه با سال تحصیلی 95-94 هفته گذشته به استان‌ها ابلاغ شد، در مورد مدارسی که در حال حاضر مجری طرح هستند و چگونگی فعالیت این مدارس و استمرار فعالیت آنها در دستورالعمل مربوطه توضیحاتی ارائه شده است.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش عنوان کرد: برنامه تعالی یک برنامه مستمر است به همین جهت مدارسی که سال قبل تحت پوشش بودند امسال ادامه فعالیت می‌دهند و مدارسی که برای سال تحصیلی جدید داوطلب هستند به مجموعه مدارس اضافه می‌شوند. پیش بینی ما این است که امسال نیز 5 هزار و 700 مدرسه به مجموعه این مدارس اضافه شود.
زرافشان تصریح کرد: در دستورالعمل طرح تعالی مدیریت مدرسه عنوان کرده‌ایم که در شهریورماه یک دوره آموزشی 150 ساعته برای آموزش 150 نفر از مدرسان استانی برگزار شود و دوره آموزشی دیگری نیز برای 150 نفر از مدرسان و ارزیابانی که به ما در زمینه ارزیابی مدارس کمک می‌کردند برگزار شود که در مجموع 300 نفر آموزشهای لازم را دریافت خواهند کرد. طرح تعالی مدیریت مدرسه جای خود را در آموزش و پرورش بازکرده و به تدریج در حال تبدیل شدن به یک فرهنگ است و بسیاری از مدارسی که تحت پوشش این برنامه نیستند داوطلبانه مشغول اجرای آن شده‌اند.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص ارزیابی از آزمون استخدامی آموزش و پرورش گفت: برگزاری این آزمون برعهده سازمان سنجش است و با توجه به تجربه این سازمان در برگزاری آزمون‌های استخدامی و همکاری آموزش و پرورش برای تعیین دروس و مداد آموزشی امیدواریم این آزمون به نحو مطلوبی اجرا شود.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسش خبرنگاری در خصوص فزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجویان به 85 درصد و پیش نیازهای لازم برای تحقق این موضوع عنوان کرد: قرار است سهم سوابق تحصیلی به شکل سالانه اضافه شود تا جایی که منجر به حذف کنکور در 85 درصد ظرفیت‌های دانشگاه ها شود. اما باید توجه کرد که قرار نیست کنکور به طول کامل حذف شود. همانطور که در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو آمده است ورود دانشجویان به دانشگاه‌های کشور به سه روش انجام خواهد دش که روش نخست صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی است که در این روش سهم سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 94، 25 درصد بود و پیش بینی ما این بود که این رقم برای کنکور 95 به 35 درصد افزایش یابد.
زرافشان ادامه داد: روش دوم ورود دانشجو به دانشگاه‌ها براساس سوابق تحصیلی و آزمون دروس عمومی است و روش سوم سوابق تحصیلی، دروس عمومی و اختصاصی را با یکدیگر مدنظر دارد که در حال حاضر برای دانشگاه‌های دولتی اعمال می‌شود و روش اول که صرفاً تحصیلی است در دانشاه‌ها پیام‌نور، غیردولتی و دانشگاه آزاد اعمال می‌شود.
وی اظهار داشت: آموزش و پرورش طبق توافق با وزارت علوم از چند سال قبل آمادگی لازم را برای این موضوع فراهم کرده و در حال حاضر در دوره پیش دانشگاهی امتحانات 4 درس به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود همچنین سوابق تحصیلی دانش اموزان موجود است که هر زمان قرار باشد سوابق دروس پیش دانشگاهی نیز اعمال شود آمادگی لازم داریم تا آن را در اختیار سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم قرار دهیم.
وی ادامه داد: برای کنکور 95 آنچه که آموزش و پرورش پیشنهاد داده که سهم سوابق تحصیلی به 35 درصد برسد که 25 درصد از آن مربوط به دروس نهایی پایه سوم دبیرستان و 10 درصد مربوط به دروس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی است.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش افزود: در گذشته یک میلیون و 500 داوطلب در کنکور شرکت می‌کردند که این تعداد هم اکنون به حدود 800 هزار نفر رسیده است و این نشان دهنده آن است ک تعداد افراد علاقه مند ورود به دانشگاه کاهش یافته است. 400 هزار دانش آموز پایه سوم در شاخه فنی و حرفه ای و کارودانش تحصیل می‌کنند که پس از فارغ التحصیل شدن یا به بازار کار وارد می‌شوند و یا به مقطع کاردانی دانشگاه ها می‌روند و این افراد از تعداد داوطلبان کنکو حذف شده ‌اند. طبق آنچه که سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده است امسال در رشته ریاضی 120 هزار صندلی خالی وجود داشت. در رشته انسانی تعداد صندلی‌های خالی زیاد بود وتنها در رشته تجربی رقابت برقرار است که از هر دو نفر یک نفر در دانشگاه قبول می‌شود.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص انجام هدایت تحصیلی دانش آموزان در پایان پایه نهم از سال تحصیلی جدید گفت: هدایت تحصیلی از سال تحصیلی جدید برای دانش آموزان پایه نهم اجرا خواهد شد و دو مرحله‌ای خواهد بود. همچنین وضعیت ساماندهی رشته‌های تحصیلی دوره متوسطه در مرحله پایانی است و توافق کلی انجام شده که باید در مراجع بالادستی تصویب شود تا امکان اجرای آن فراهم شود.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص وضعیت پنج شنبه‌های مدارس برای سال تحصیلی جدید عنوان کرد: به نظر می‌رسد در دوره متوسطه دوم باید تغییری در خصوص وضعیت پنج شنبه‌های مدارس انجام شود. در دوره متوسطه اول تعطیلی پنج شنبه با کاهش ساعات دروس بوده یعنی از 36 ساعت به 30 ساعت رسیده است ولی در دوره متوسط دوم این اتفاق نیفتاده و ساعت آموزشی از 33تا 37 ساعت است و طبیعی است که این تعداد ساعت در 5 روز نمی‌گنجد چو نبه طور متوسط حدود 7 ساعت آموزش در طول روز باید وجود داشته باشد و این قابل اجرا نیست.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش عنوان کرد: باید یادآوری کنم که هیچ وقت قرار نبوده مدارس 5 شنبه‌ها تعطیل شوند. در آیین نامه مصوب شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش آمده است مدارس کشور 6 روز هفته را باز هستند ولی 5 روز اول برای دروسی که در جدول مواد درسی امده فعالیت می‌کنند و روز پنج شنبه اختصاص به فعالیت‌های فوق برنامه و برگزاری جلسات انجمن اولیا و مربیان دارد.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص صدور احکام رتبه بندی معلمان از مهرماه و روند تدوین شاخص‌های مربوطه گفت: وزارت آموزش و پرورش کار رتبه بندی را به شکل جدی دنبال می‌کند و اگر هم در خصوص رتبه بندی اخباری اعلام می‌شود در برابر پرسش‌هایی است که از مسئولان پرسیده می‌شود. با توجه به فرصت کوتاهی که ما در اختیار داشتیم این برنامه در چند مرحله طراحی شد و به کارگروه دولت برای تأیید دستورالعمل ارسال شده و معاونت توسعه مدیریت و پشتیبانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش هر هفته جلساتی در این زمینه دارد تا مصوبه مربوطه را دریافت کند و احکامو در شهریور احکام معلمان صادر کند.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص جذب 1800 استادکار در استخدام اخیر آموزش و پرورش و تدابیر این وزارتخانه برای توجه به کیفیت و تجهیزات هنرستان‌ها گفت: در هنرستان‌ها برخی افراد نقش چشمگیری دارند که می‌توان به استادکارها و سرپرستان بخش که مسئول بخش عملی و مهارتی آموزش‌ها در هنرستان‌ها هستند، اشاره کرد. آموزش هنرستانی برای اینکه دارای کیفیت باشد باید به شکل عملی و مهارتی ارائه شود. هنر آموزان مباحث را به صورت نظری مطرح می‌کنند اما این بحث‌ءها باید در کارگاه به شکل عملی ارائه شود که استادکاران این مسئولیت را برعهده دارند.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش ادامه داد: چند سال بود که جذب استادکار در آموزش و پرورش نداشتیم اما از طریق آزمون استخدامی 1800 استادکار برای هنرستان‌ها جذب خواهند شد که مطمئنم با ورود آنها به هنرستان‌ها کیفیت آموزش‌هیا فنی و حرفه‌ای ارتقا می‌یابد. در زمینه تجهیز هنرستان‌ها امسال در ردیف بودجه‌های مصوب ردیف مستقلی در این زمینه داریم که سال گذشته بودجه این ردیف 26 میلیارد تومان بود که با افزایش 40 درصدی امسال به 36 میلیارد تومان می‌رسد، امیدورایم قبل از شروع سال تحصیلی این اعتبار در اختیار هنرستان‌ها قرار بگیرد.
زرافشان بیان کرد: با توجه به کاهش یک پایه در دوره دوم متوسط از شاخه نظری و افزایش یک پایه به آموزش‌هیا مهارتی، سیاستی را که در وزارت آموزش و پرورش دنبال می‌کنیم این است که در طول سالهای آینده بیشتر ظرفیت سازمان نوسازی مدارس را در دوره دوم متوسطه به تأسیس و راه اندازی هنرستان‌های جدید و تجهیز هنرستان‌ها موجود اختصاص دهیم.
وی ادامه داد: برای توجه به مهارت استادکاران جذب شده در آموزش و پرورش باید اعلام کنم که آزمون استخدامی آموزش و پرورش دو مرحله‌ای است که یک بخش آن مربوط به دانش عملی است و آموزش و پرورش سوالاتی را در این زمینه پینشهاد داده و بخشی دیگر مصاحبه است که از طریق آن تخصص افراد تأیید می‌شود.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص بحث اعتیاد و مصرف الکل در میان دانش آموزان دبیرستانی عنوان کرد: پاسخ این سوال را باید معاونت تربیت بدنی و سلامت وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام کند اما باید بگویم که این وزارتخانه با تشکیل بخش آسیب‌های اجتماعی در معاونت سلامت به انواع آسیب‌هایی که دانش آموزان را تحت تأثیر قرار می‌دهد پرداخته است.
زرافشان عنوان کرد: دفتر بررسی آسیب‌های اجتماعی وظیفه دارد به این آسیب‌ها بپردازد و جنبه پیشگیرانه را مدنظر داشته باشد البته در بین صاحب نظران در خصوص فراوانی اعتیاد ومصرف الکل در بین دانش آموزان اختلاف نظرهایی وجود دارد ولی آموزش و پرورش مستقل از این اختلاف نظرها مراقبت‌های لازم را وظیفه خود می‌داند. ممکن است دانش آموزان در بحث اعتیاد و الکل دچار آسیب نباشند اما از اسیب‌های دیگری رنج ببرند به عنوان مثال دانش آموزان طلاق نیاز به رسیدگی دارند یا دانش آموزانی که در مناطق آسیب زا زندگی می‌کنند نیاز به توجه ویژه تری دارند.
وی افزود: آنچه در محیط پیرامونی آموزش و پرورش قرار دارد و باعث می‌شود دانش آموزان تحت تأثیر آن قرار بگیرند در وزارت آموزش و پرورش مورد توجه است. و در سه بخش انجمن اولیا و مربیان، دفتر پیشگیری از آسیب‌های اجتماعی و دفتر مشاوره و هدایت تحصیلی به این آسیب‌ها می‌پردازیم.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسشی مبنی بر آمار دختران بازمانده از تحصیل گفت: در آموزش و پرورش ایران آموزش دختران آنگونه که در جهان مطرح است، نیست. حتی سازمان‌های بین المللی مانند یونسکو و یونیسف که در بحث عدالت جنسیتی در آموزش و پرورش کارهای عمده‌ای انجام داده‌اند از گذشته در رابطه با ایران به این نکته اذعان داشتند که در آموزش و پرورش ایران تفاوت فاحشی در بحث دسترسی به آموزش بین دختران و پسران وجود ندارد.
زرافشان ادامه داد: در دوره ابتدایی تقریبا، دسترسی برابر است و مقدار اندک تفاوت به تفاوت ترکیب جمعیتی کشور مربوط است که در کشور درصد پسران بیشتر از دختران است. در دوره متوسط اول و دوم فاصله بسیار کم است و علت آن ناشی از چند موضوع است به عنوان مثال در بسیاری از روستاهای کوچک امکان تأسیس دبیرستان وجود ندارد.
وی افزود: در پروژه آموزش برای همه برای ایجاد دسترسی به آموزش در دوره متوسط به روش‌های جایگزین اشاره شده است که در آموزش و پرورش ایران از روش‌های جایگزین همچون آموزش از راه دور، مدارس شبانه روزی و روستامرکزی بهره می‌بریم تا دسترسی به آموزش برای دختران و پسران در مناطق محروم و روستایی فراهم شود.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش بیان کرد: امسال در کارگروهی که برای مناطق محروم تشکیل شده است، معاون مناطق محروم ریاست جمهوری قصد دارد تعدادی ماشین برای روستاها تهیه کند که امکان رفت و آمد به روستا را فراهم کند، مقرر شده است که دانش آموزان در اولویت استفاده از این سرویس‌های رفت و آمد قرار بگیرند.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از فارغ التحصیلان که در سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار آنها قرار داد.
وی عنوان کرد: دروس مربوطه همه دروسی است که امتحانات آنها نهایی است به عنوان مثال در پایه سوم دبیرستان 10 درس در رشته تجربی و انسانی و 11 درس در رشته ریاضی امتحاناتشان به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود. دانش آموزانی که در گذشته این دروس را امتحان داده و نمره خوبی را کسب نکردند می‌توانند یک بار دیگر در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند. هردرسی که نمره آن جزو سوابق تحصیلی قلمداد می‌شود می‌تواند جزو دروسی باشد که داوطلب متقاضی شرکت در امتحانات نهایی باشد البته آیین نامه مربوطه در این زمینه باید تنظیم و تصویب شود.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص تقسیم عادلانه امکانات آموزشی و توجه به مدارس روستایی گفت: تقسیم عادلانه امکانات آموزشی به معنای تقسیم مساوی نیست بلکه با توجه به شرایطی که در کشور وجود دارد و متناسب با این شرایط باید به دانش آموزان خدمات لازم را ارائه دهیم. این طبیعی است که نمی‌توانیم امکانات شهر تهران را به یک روستا ببریم چرا که روستا اقتضائات خاص خودرا دارد. اما باید بتوانیم برای دانش آموزان روستایی امکانات آموزشی را فراهم کنیم.
زرافشان عنوان کرد: آموزش و پرورش از گذشته‌های دور در خصوص دسترسی عادلانه به آموزش اقداماتی را انجام داده است به عنوان مثال اولین گام در دهه شصت قانون مدارس غیردولتی برای ارائه خدمات به دانش آموزان مستعد مناطق محروم بود که این قانون کمک کرد دانش آموزان مستعد این مناطق از آموزش خوب همراه با کیفیت بهره مند شوند. در همان سالها با توجه به اینکه برخی از روستاها با مدرسه فاصله داشتند و امکان تأسیس یک مدرسه برای همه روستاها نبود اقدام به ساخت مدارس روستامرکزی کردیم.
وی افزود: براین اساس یک روستا را انتخاب کردیم و با امکان رفت و آمد برای دانش آموزان این امکان را فراهم کردیم که بتوانند به مدارس روستامرکزی امده و عصرها به خانه خود بازگردند. تأسیس مدارس شبانه روزی نیز از سایر اقداماتی بود که برای دسترسی دانش اموزان روستایی به آموزش انجام شد و در سالهای اخیر بحث آموزش از راه دور به این مجموعه اضافه شده است.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: در وزارت آموزش و پرورش برای تقسیم عادلانه امکانات آموزشی قدم‌های خوبی را برداشته‌ایم هرچند که ممکن است این قدم‌ها کافی نباشد و اقدامات بیشتری انجام دهیم.
زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص تراکم بالای دانش آموزان در کلاسهای درس افزود: امسال موفق شدیم نسخه تحت وب سامانه بکفا را تهیه کنیم و سامانه قبلی استفاده نمی‌شود.
وی ادامه داد: قبلاً نیز در دستورالعمل ساماندهی سقفی را برای تشکیل کلاس های درس تعیین می‌کردیم اما چون در سامانه بکفای قبلی امکان کنترل این موضوع وجود نداشت در برخی مواقع مناطق اقدام به تشکیل کلاس درس با بیش از سقف موجود می‌کردند اما امسال در سامانه جدید وقتی کلاس بندی انجام می‌شود فقط به مدرسه اجازه داده می‌شود که در حد آنچه که در سامانه اعلام شده به کلاس دانش آموز اختصاص دهد.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش افزود: با توجه به بحث تراکم نیرو در دوره متوسطه امسال آموزش و پرورش می‌تواند کلاس‌ها را با ظرفیت کمتری تشکیل دهد.
زرافشان در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا آموزش و پرورش واقعا با نیروی مازاد عنوان کرد: این نکته بدیهی است که در آموزش و پرورش نیروی مازاد داریم. چرا که توزیع نیروی انسانی در آموزش و پرورش متناسب با سه عامل جنسیت، رشته و منطقه اتفاق نمی‌افتد به عنوان مثال در تهران بیش از 80 درصد معلمان را زنان تشکیل می‌دهند. به طور طبیعی در این وضعیت جنسیت زن در شهر تهران نیروی مازاد داریم و در جنسیت مرد با کمبود مواجه هستیم.
وی ادامه داد: این موضوع دلایل مختلفی دارد از جمله استخدام‌های بی‌رویه‌ای که در آموزش و پرورش انجام شده است. به عنوان مثال هم کانون آموزش و پرورش در جنسیت زن در بسیاری از نقاط کشور دچار اضافه نیرو است و بازهم قرار است نیروهای جدیدی استخدام شوند که این به بحران نیروی انسانی در آموزش و پرورش بیش از گذشته دامن خواهد زد.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص توزیع متوازن رشته‌ها و تمایل بیشتر دانش آموزان به رشته تجربی گفت: با توجه به مواد 96 تا 100 آیین نامه آموزش دوره متوسطه تعیین میزان و سهم رشته‌ها وظایف ادارات کل آموزش و پرورش است اما در مورد فرم هدایت تحصیلی پیشنهاد تغییر این فرم را به شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ارائه کرده‌ایم و منتظر اقدام لازم در این زمینه هستیم.
زرافشان بیان کرد: به طور قطع تغییر فرم هدایت تحصیلی کار توزیع دانش آموزان در شاخه‌ها و رشته‌ها را با توجه به 4 عامل استعداد، علاقه، نیاز و امکانات منطقی می‌کند و برای خانواده‌ها و دانش آموزان راهگشاتر خواهد بود.
وی در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص ضرورت تجدید نظر اساسی در ساماندهی و بازتوزیع مناسب منابع انسانی در وزارت آموزش و پرورش بیان کرد: استقرار پایه نهم می‌توانست یک تهدید برای آموزش و پرورش باشد اما آن را تبدیل به فرصت کردیم و یک بار به طور کامل سه دوره تحصیلی را با یکدیگر ساماندهی کردیم از این طریق به وضعیت نیروی انسانی آموزش و پرورش و نیروهای مازاد که در بخش‌های مختلف داشتیم سامان ببخشیم.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش عنوان کرد: ساماندهی اساسی نیروی انسانی در آموزش و پرورش به این موضوع برمی‌گردد که اجازه داده شود جذب نیرو و ساماندهی آن صرفاً براساس نیاز آموزش و پرورش و از دخالت عوامل بیرونی در این زمینه خودداری شود تا آموزش و پرورش در مناطق و جنسیتی که نیاز دارد از نیروها استفاده کند. جهت گیری وزیر آمزوش و پرورش این است که بتوانیم تناسبی بین تعداد فرهنگیان و دانش آموزان داشته باشیم و نسبتی که امروز به ازای 11 دانش آموز یک معلم داریم معقول‌تر شود به گونه‌ای که به ازای هر 15 دانش آموز یک معلم داشته باشیم.

----------


## Black

اگه کسی خوند خلاصه شو تو سه خط بزاره لطفا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.M.B

کی حال داره این همه نطق های این آقا رو بخونه!!!!
ما که نفهیمیدیم چی شد...

----------


## mohammad.sa

یا خدا.چ خبرشه

----------


## Black

فکر کنم با این سخنرانی همه دانش آموزا قید ترمیم معدلو بزنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.sa

بهزاد داداش اگه خوندی خودت بیا واسمون توضیح بده ببینیم چی گفتته

----------


## reza0

يه نفر لطف كنه اون قسمتي كه مربوط به معدل هست رو كپي كنه بذاره

----------


## 19behnma91

خلاصه بگم هیچ شرایطی اعلام نشده....

----------


## 19behnma91

زرافشان در پاسخ  به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات  امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش  آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از  فارغ التحصیلان که در سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت نسبت به نمرات  امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای  جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار آنها قرار داد.
وی عنوان کرد: دروس مربوطه همه دروسی است که امتحانات آنها نهایی است به  عنوان مثال در پایه سوم دبیرستان 10 درس در رشته تجربی و انسانی و 11 درس  در رشته ریاضی امتحاناتشان به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود. دانش آموزانی که  در گذشته این دروس را امتحان داده و نمره خوبی را کسب نکردند می‌توانند یک  بار دیگر در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند. هردرسی که نمره آن جزو سوابق تحصیلی  قلمداد می‌شود می‌تواند جزو دروسی باشد که داوطلب متقاضی شرکت در امتحانات  نهایی باشد البته آیین نامه مربوطه در این زمینه باید تنظیم و تصویب شود.


شما تو این قسمت شرایطی میبینید به مام بگید ...

----------


## Lawyer

*زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از فارغ التحصیلان که در سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار آنها قرار داد.


وی عنوان کرد: دروس مربوطه همه دروسی است که امتحانات آنها نهایی است به عنوان مثال در پایه سوم دبیرستان 10 درس در رشته تجربی و انسانی و 11 درس در رشته ریاضی امتحاناتشان به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود. دانش آموزانی که در گذشته این دروس را امتحان داده و نمره خوبی را کسب نکردند می‌توانند یک بار دیگر در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند. هردرسی که نمره آن جزو سوابق تحصیلی قلمداد می‌شود می‌تواند جزو دروسی باشد که داوطلب متقاضی شرکت در امتحانات نهایی باشد البته آیین نامه مربوطه در این زمینه باید تنظیم و تصویب شود.*

----------


## Black

> *زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از فارغ التحصیلان که در سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار آنها قرار داد.
> 
> 
> وی عنوان کرد: دروس مربوطه همه دروسی است که امتحانات آنها نهایی است به عنوان مثال در پایه سوم دبیرستان 10 درس در رشته تجربی و انسانی و 11 درس در رشته ریاضی امتحاناتشان به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود. دانش آموزانی که در گذشته این دروس را امتحان داده و نمره خوبی را کسب نکردند می‌توانند یک بار دیگر در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند. هردرسی که نمره آن جزو سوابق تحصیلی قلمداد می‌شود می‌تواند جزو دروسی باشد که داوطلب متقاضی شرکت در امتحانات نهایی باشد البته آیین نامه مربوطه در این زمینه باید تنظیم و تصویب شود.*


تکراری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.sa

فک کنم برا کسایی هست که دیپلومشونو زمانی گرفتن که طرح تاثیر معدل نبوده :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
کلا ما بدبختیم

----------


## Lawyer

*این الان کجا شرایط و ضوابط دقیق رو گفته؟!

یه سری نکات تکراری و کلیه...

ماشالا متن خبرم...

*

----------


## last shot

> فک کنم برا کسایی هست که دیپلومشونو زمانی گرفتن که طرح تاثیر معدل نبوده
> کلا ما بدبختیم


نه منظورش اونا نیست مثلا دیپلمه های 85 و..رو گفته

----------


## mohammad.sa

> نه منظورش اونا نیست مثلا دیپلمه های 85 و..رو گفته


با این سخنرانی ینی شامل بکی مث من نمیشه!!!!
خدا میدونه می خوان چیکار کنن.بازم صبر میکنیم...

----------


## bbehzad

> نه منظورش اونا نیست مثلا دیپلمه های 85 و..رو گفته


ممکنه دیپلمه های زیر  سال84 باشن؟

----------


## last shot

> ممکنه دیپلمه های زیر  سال84 باشن؟


نه جای اون بچه ها امنه.

----------


## Adam Hart

زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از فارغ التحصیلان که در سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار آنها قرار داد.

خدا بزنه وسط اون کمرتون زندگی رو جهنم کردین شما با این تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی واسه ما 
حالا هم که ی راه جبران گذاشتن فقط واسه اونایی هست که قبل از 91 دیپلم گرفتن 
گند بکشه این مملکتو با این اموزش پرورشش حالم از زندگی تو این کشور داره به هم میخوره 
خب شما اگه دنبال عدالتین پشت کنکور موندن رو هم حذف کنید فقط امتحان نهایی رو نمیشه جبران کرد ؟؟

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

~معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به پرسش خبرنگاری در خصوص فزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش دانشجویان به 85 درصد و پیش نیازهای لازم برای تحقق این موضوع عنوان کرد: قرار است سهم سوابق تحصیلی به شکل سالانه اضافه شود تا جایی که منجر به حذف کنکور در 85 درصد ظرفیت‌های دانشگاه ها شود. اما باید توجه کرد که قرار نیست کنکور به طول کامل حذف شود. همانطور که در قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو آمده است ورود دانشجویان به دانشگاه‌های کشور به سه روش انجام خواهد دش که روش نخست صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصیلی است که در این روش سهم سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 94، 25 درصد بود و پیش بینی ما این بود که این رقم برای کنکور 95 به 35 درصد افزایش یابد.
 زرافشان ادامه داد: روش دوم ورود دانشجو به دانشگاه‌ها براساس سوابق تحصیلی و آزمون دروس عمومی است و روش سوم سوابق تحصیلی، دروس عمومی و اختصاصی را با یکدیگر مدنظر دارد که در حال حاضر برای دانشگاه‌های دولتی اعمال می‌شود و روش اول که صرفاً تحصیلی است در دانشاه‌ها پیام‌نور، غیردولتی و دانشگاه آزاد اعمال می‌شود.
 وی اظهار داشت: آموزش و پرورش طبق توافق با وزارت علوم از چند سال قبل آمادگی لازم را برای این موضوع فراهم کرده و در حال حاضر در دوره پیش دانشگاهی امتحانات 4 درس به صورت نهایی برگزار می‌شود همچنین سوابق تحصیلی دانش اموزان موجود است که هر زمان قرار باشد سوابق دروس پیش دانشگاهی نیز اعمال شود آمادگی لازم داریم تا آن را در اختیار سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم قرار دهیم

----------


## last shot

بچ ها من الان از سنجش میپرسم جواب که داد میگذارم اینجا تا همه مطمئن بشن این دانش اموزان قدیم یعنی از چه سالی.

----------


## bbehzad

> بچ ها من الان از سنجش میپرسم جواب که داد میگذارم اینجا تا همه مطمئن بشن این دانش اموزان قدیم یعنی از چه سالی.


بهترین کار همینه

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

یا خدا
میخوان از 25 درصد برسونن 35 درصد تازه اون 10 درصد اضافه رو هم میخوان نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن
من پیش دانشگاهی رو صرفآ برای قبول شدن میدادم همشم 10 11 15 16 شدم

----------


## Orwell

> بچ ها من الان از سنجش میپرسم جواب که داد میگذارم اینجا تا همه مطمئن بشن این دانش اموزان قدیم یعنی از چه سالی.


خب هنوز جزئیاتش که تصویب و تنظیم نشده بهتون جواب بدن

والا مایی که 90 دیپلم گرفتیم اصن فکرشم نمیکردیم یه روزی انقد به معدل بها داده بشه !

ضمنا خداکنه امسال تاثیر زیادتر نشه و ضمنا پیش هم تاثیر داده نشه

اگه پیش رو تاثیر بدن اوج نامردی درحق فارغ التحصیلاس

یا اگر میخوان تاثیرش بدن بگن تاثیرش فقط واسه 95 و 95 به بعده نه افرادی که سالای قبل گرفتن

هرچند که اینجا عدالت اموزشی = کشک

----------


## lily7

> ممکنه دیپلمه های زیر  سال84 باشن؟


بعیده چون جمعیت شرکت کننده های قبل از 84 خیلی کمه

----------


## bbehzad

> بعیده چون جمعیت شرکتت کننده های قبل از 84 خیلی کمه 
> بعد از اینهمه سال هم حوصله ی دیپلم مجدد رو ندارن !


نمیدونم والا هیچکسم نیست کامل بدونه.اخه یه جور نوشتن سالهای گذشته ادم شک میکنه

----------


## last shot

به هر حال من پرسیدم.البته امیدوارم طبق معمول منو به اداره اموزش و پرورش پاس ندن. جدیدا سنجش خیلی بد جواب میده .همش میگه بله...خیر ...معلوم نیست...
امیدوارم درست جواب بدن
بچه ها یاد اون مقاله مایه حرف شویی افتادم  .باید تریبون رو واقعا از بعضی ها گرفت چون متخصص ایجاد هرج و مرجن.بهترین کار اینه که نت قطع کنیم اخبار گوش کنیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dayi javad

این اخبار بلاهایی ک فقط به سر ما اینترنتیا میاد !!

الان کسایی ک از نت استفاده نمیکنن با خیال راحت دارن درس میخونن!!!!

یکی این اخبار یکی انتخاب منبع ک فقط بچه ها رو اذیت میکن

----------


## afshar

اینکه تا چه حد سازمان محترم سنجش و آموزش کشور به عنوان متولی برگزاری کنکور سراسری در کشور با اجرایی شدن این مهم موافقت یا مخالفت میکنه جای بحث ها داره ؛ چون همان طور که می دانیم کسب معدل و نمرات تشریحی بالا خیلی ساده تر از کسب درصدهای بالا در کنکور هست و این امر باعث میشه تا ارزش نمرات کتبی نهایی برای سازمان سنجش بیش از پیش کم ارزش تر بشه . 
*
*
*اما سوالاتی که منتظر پاسخ آنها از مسئولان امر هستیم*


اینکه چرا برای کنکوری های سال های 93 و 94 که تاثیر نمرات کتبی سوم دبیرستان بصورت 25 درصد قطعی اعمال شد چنین تصمیمی اتخاذ گرفته نشده بود ؟ آیا حق آنها ضایع شده است ؟
برای چند واحد درسی امکان امتحان مجدد وجود دارد و آیا محدودیت نمره دیپلم کل برای طرح ترمیم دیپلم اتخاذ می شود ؟  آیا طبق شایعه گمانی ها این طرح فقط برای تشویق به مطالعه معدل های پایین از 14 و داوطلبان کنکور سنوات خیلی دور اجرایی خواهد شد ؟


آیا می توان همه دروس نهایی مجددا امتحان داد ؟ آیا سقف و کف تعداد واحدی برای امتحان مجدد دروس کتبی سوم متوسطه اعمال خواهد شد ؟


چرا با وجود هزینه های به شدت بالای برگزاری امتحانات جبرانی (افتاده ها) در شهریور و دی هرسال ، آموزش و پرورش قول اجرایی شدن طرحی را می دهد که طبق پیش بینی های برآورد شده برای آنان از طرح سوال گرفته تا امکانات حوزه های امتحان و تصحیح اوراق و ... میلیاردها تومان هزینه خواهد داشت ؟ آیا این امتحان مجدد هزینه دار خواهد بود ؟ متولی برگزاری امتحانات مراکز آموزش از راه دوری خواهد بود که برای هر واحد درسی ده ها هزار تومان یا مدارس قبلی داوطلبان کنکور بصورت 100% رایگان ؟


سوال مهم اینکه اگر کسی در این امتحان مجدد همچنان نمره پایینی داشت آیا در دوره های آینده هم حق شرکت چند باره در امتحان ترمیم معدل نهایی سال سوم را دارد ؟
یا اصلا اینکه اگر کسی نمره ای حتی کمتر از امتحان قبلی خود در برگه جدید آورد ، تکلیفش چیست ؟


با توجه به پیش ثبت نام امتحانات شهریور و برگزاری امتحانات از هفته جاری برای مردودی ها ، آیا اجرا این طرح برای امسال و کنکوریهای 95 کلید خواهد خورد یا برای سال های آینده موکول خواهد شد ؟ اگر امسال برای کنکوریهای 95 این امکان وجود داشته باشد آیا زمانی مثل ماه دی خواهد بود ؟


آیا خدایی نکرده انتشار این خبر تنها ترفندی برای درگیر کردن افکار داوطلبان کنکور به سمت جبران نمرات نهایی و خفیف کردن اعتراضات برای سهمیم شدن 10 درصدی نمرات نهایی 4 درس سال چهارم دبیرستان به علاوه سهم قبلی تاثیر نمرات کنکور و در مجموع 35 درصد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 خواهد بود ؟ آیا داوطلبان کنکور 95 به مشابه سال های قبل برای تاثیر احتمالی دروس سال چهارم دبیرستان اعتراضی ندارند ؟


راستی برای داوطلبانی که قصد تغییر رشته را دارند ، صرف میکنه برای کار تشریحی دروس نهایی رشته جدید وقت بذارند ، یا اینکه با معدل و دیپلم قبلی حتی با وجود دروس مغایر برای درصدهای بالا در کنکور و ملاک صد درصدی آن تلاش کند ؟


برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری که دیپلم خود را در سال های نسبتا دورتر گرفته اند ، آیا تمهیداتی اندیشه شده است که مثل بقیه کنکوری ها با گذراندن این امتحانات کارنامه ای جدید با تاثیر مستقیم معدل داشته باشند ؟


و در یک کلام آیا ارزشش داره وقت و فکرمان برای ترمیم معدل و نمرات نهایی دیپلم برای تاثیر خوب در کنکور درگیر کنیم و یا به فکر درصدهای بالایی باشیم تا مثل شاهین محبی با معدل کتبی 12/50 و با تلاش در سال پیش دانشگاهی به رتبه 483 رسید ؟؟ !!!

این دسته سوالات همان ابهاماتی هست که تا به امروز کسی پاسخ آنها صریح و شفاف نداده است و ما هم مثل شما تا نهایی شدن ابلاغ و اجرا مصاحبه منتشر شده منتظر خواهیم ماند .

----------


## patrik

متن طولانی بود . یکی بگه چه خاکی بر سرمون شده؟

----------


## artim

> متن طولانی بود . یکی بگه چه خاکی بر سرمون شده؟


فعلا مشخص نیست جواب درست حسابی نداده
باید منتظر موند

----------


## idealist

> به هر حال من پرسیدم.البته امیدوارم طبق معمول منو به اداره اموزش و پرورش پاس ندن. جدیدا سنجش خیلی بد جواب میده .همش میگه بله...خیر ...معلوم نیست...
> امیدوارم درست جواب بدن
> بچه ها یاد اون مقاله مایه حرف شویی افتادم  .باید تریبون رو واقعا از بعضی ها گرفت چون متخصص ایجاد هرج و مرجن.بهترین کار اینه که نت قطع کنیم اخبار گوش کنیم


*چه ربطی به سازمان سنجش داره ، مسئله مربوط به اموزش و پرورشه !*

----------


## - Amir -

> فک کنم برا کسایی هست که دیپلومشونو زمانی گرفتن که طرح تاثیر معدل نبوده
> کلا ما بدبختیم


خب الان این همه خبر و متنش ، بعد چی میشه ، مایی که خرداد امسال امتحان دادیم ، میتونیم جبران کنیم یه درسو ؟ یا مشمول و شامل حال و احوال ما نمیشه ؟!

----------


## idealist

*دوستان دقت کنید این آقای زرافشان همونیه که پارسال هم میگفت تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی 35 درصده ، زیاد به حرفهایی که اموزش پرورشی ها میزنن اعتماد نکنین.
اینها هنوز اصلا متوجه هدف قانون سنجش و پذیرش نیستن ، هدفی که این قانون تعریف کرده اینه که تا سال نود و هفت ، 85 درصد از ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه ها بدون برگزاری کنکور و صرفا از طریق سوابق تحصیلی باشه ، که این هیچ ربطی به افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور نداره ، همین الانشم 75 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها از طریق سوابق تحصیلی و بدون کنکور هست!*

----------


## Mostafa7

این همه نوشته ولی ما نفهمیدیم مایی که خرداد امسال امتحان نهایی دادیم میتونیم بعضی ها رو مجدد امتحان بدیم یا نه ...

----------


## mohammad.sa

> خب الان این همه خبر و متنش ، بعد چی میشه ، مایی که خرداد امسال امتحان دادیم ، میتونیم جبران کنیم یه درسو ؟ یا مشمول و شامل حال و احوال ما نمیشه ؟!


داداش منم مث تو.فعلا هیچی مشخص نیس.هرروز ی نفر میاد ی چیزی میگه
خدا کنه به ضرر هیچکس نشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M.M.B

> و در یک کلام آیا ارزشش داره وقت و فکرمان برای ترمیم معدل و نمرات نهایی دیپلم برای تاثیر خوب در کنکور درگیر کنیم و یا به فکر درصدهای بالایی باشیم تا مثل شاهین محبی با معدل کتبی 12/50 و با تلاش در سال پیش دانشگاهی به رتبه 483 رسید ؟؟ !!!




سلام. میشه کارنامه ی این اقای شاهین محبی رو نشون بدین تا ما باور کنیم؟ کارنامه شون رو دارید یا فقط می خواهید امید واهی بدید؟مگه درصداش چطور بوده؟ همین امسال این رتبه رو اوردن؟
فکر نکنم پاسخ گو باشید ولی خواستم بپرسم شاید جواب دادید.

----------


## T!G3R

> این همه نوشته ولی ما نفهمیدیم مایی که خرداد امسال امتحان نهایی دادیم میتونیم بعضی ها رو مجدد امتحان بدیم یا نه ...


سلام دوست عزیز
این مسئله هم الان در حال حاضر معلقه چون یکی از دوستانم این مشکل رو داشت و زمانی که رفت اومزش و پرورش همین جواب منو دادند
بهش گفتن این مسئله الان معلقه متاسفانه :Yahoo (31): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83): 
بای

----------


## meh.75

> سلام. میشه کارنامه ی این اقای شاهین محبی رو نشون بدین تا ما باور کنیم؟ کارنامه شون رو دارید یا فقط می خواهید امید واهی بدید؟مگه درصداش چطور بوده؟ همین امسال این رتبه رو اوردن؟
> فکر نکنم پاسخ گو باشید ولی خواستم بپرسم شاید جواب دادید.


*ما هم مشتاقیم کارنامه ی ایشونو ببینیم*

----------


## last shot

> *چه ربطی به سازمان سنجش داره ، مسئله مربوط به اموزش و پرورشه !*


بله خود منم میدونستم ایشون معاون آموزش و پرورش هستند ولی وقتی بحث کنکور میاد وسط باید سنجش هم در جریان باشه .به همین خاطر پرسیدم.

----------


## last shot

درود.در متن سخراني جديد علي زرافشان معاون اموزش متوسطه وزارت اموزش و  پرورش پس از ذكر تاثير 35 درصدي معدل در كنكور 95 اشاره اي به ترميم معدل  كرده اند كه براي بسياري ابهام ايجاد نموده: 
ممكن است بخشي از فارغ التحصيلان كه در سالهاي گذشته اين قانون وجود  نداشت نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهايي خود حساس نبودند به همين دليل اموزش و  پرورش فرصتي را براي جبران و ترميم نمرات امتحانات نهايي در اختيار انها  قرار داد. 
سوال من اين است كه منظور ايشان ديپلمه هاي قبل از 84 است يا بعد از  ان؟سپاس

پاسخ سنجش:
با سلام   
این مساله هنوز به سازمان سنجش ابلاغ نشده است.
اساسا توسط آموزش و پرورش اجرا می شود. جهت دریافت پاسخ خود از آموزش و پرورش اقدام کنید.
با سپاس

----------


## artim

هنوز اموزش پروش ابلاغ نکرده بخشنامه نشده چه برسه به اینکه سنجش بدونه به سنجش ربطی نداره ترمیم معدل

----------


## last shot

> هنوز اموزش پروش ابلاغ نکرده بخشنامه نشده چه برسه به اینکه سنجش بدونه به سنجش ربطی نداره ترمیم معدل


yes;I knew not the others

----------


## artim

> yes;I knew not the others


خوبه در کل باید منتظر موند فعلا خبری نیست اینهام قطره چکانی خبر میدن
فارسی هم پاس بذاریم

----------


## laleh74

لااقل ر نگیش میکردی تا یه کم به آدم روحیه میومد تا بخونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## azita mohammadi

داداشا و ابجی های گلم . هر کی خونده لطف کنه خلاصه شو بگه .

----------


## mohammad.sa

> داداشا و ابجی های گلم . هر کی خونده لطف کنه خلاصه شو بگه .


هیچی معلوم نیست فعلا.چیز خاصی نگفته

----------


## patrik

وای مردم از stress 

 :Yahoo (19):  

چی میشه یعنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

> این همه نوشته ولی ما نفهمیدیم مایی که خرداد امسال امتحان نهایی دادیم میتونیم بعضی ها رو مجدد امتحان بدیم یا نه ...


سلامسا
اگه قانون اجازه بده شما تو خرداد میتونی هم امتحانای پیش دانشگاهیو بدی هم سال سومو ترمیم کنی هم کنکوره جمع یندی کنی ؟؟0

----------


## yasii

دیپلمه های قبل سال 84 که تاثیر 25 درصدی براشون مطرح نیست!!!
وقتی میتونن تو کنکور حتی با معدل کم!! رتبه خوب بیارن  بدون نگرانی ار تاثیرمعدل خیلی ببخشیدا مگه عقلشون کمه که برن دوباره امتحان نهایی بدن !!!

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یاسی راست میگه کنکوری های قبل۸۴ که اصلا تاثیر معدل ندارن پس ماله بعد ۸۴ هاست

----------


## zaniar76

ههههه میگه پیشنهاد دادیم 10 درصد پیشم تاثیر بدن بعد این امتحانای پیش چطوریه مثلا خود فیزیک : 5 نمره از فصل 1 تا 4 که ازینا شامل 2 فصل بسیار بسیار مهم هست که هرکدوم بیشتر از 1.5 نمره سهم نداشت در حالی که تو کنکور زیاد میان بعدش تو دوران جمع بندی و نزدیکای کنکور اینا برگزار میشن حالا همه که قبول نمیشن بعضیا میفتن شهریور حالا اگرم بیان بگن واسه فارغ التحصیلاست ولش...

----------


## zaniar76

من که در کل با منطقی که از سنجش سراغ دارم فک نکنم زیر بار پیش بره.. ترمیمم نمیدونم ب 95 برسه یا نه

----------


## bahar94

*چی شده؟(به قول فامیل دور)-ولی واقعا الان من کجام ؟آخ سرم!!*

----------


## artim

> *چی شده؟(به قول فامیل دور)-ولی واقعا الان من کجام ؟آخ سرم!!*


هنوز دقیق مشخص نشده

----------


## simin11

سلام.متوجه یه چیزی شدم که خیلی واسم عجیب بود.
دختر خالم دبیرستان فرزانگانه امسال نهایی داشت منتها مدرسه براشون امتحانای جبرانی شهریور هم گذاشته هرکدومو که بخوان شرکت کنن،مثلا طرف درسشو 17 گرفته شهریور هم میتونه شرکت کنه!
اینو از زبون خودش شنیدم.مثلا دین و زندگیشو 16 گرفته دوباره امتحان میده،کارنامشم بهم نشون داد.

----------


## artim

> سلام.متوجه یه چیزی شدم که خیلی واسم عجیب بود.
> دختر خالم دبیرستان فرزانگانه امسال نهایی داشت منتها مدرسه براشون امتحانای جبرانی شهریور هم گذاشته هرکدومو که بخوان شرکت کنن،مثلا طرف درسشو 17 گرفته شهریور هم میتونه شرکت کنه!
> اینو از زبون خودش شنیدم.مثلا دین و زندگیشو 16 گرفته دوباره امتحان میده،کارنامشم بهم نشون داد.


سوم دبیرستانه؟

----------


## simin11

> سوم دبیرستانه؟


آره سومه امسال میره پیش.

----------


## artim

> آره سومه امسال میره پیش.



امتحانات سوم نهاییه چطور میشه غیر از افتادن یک درس شهریور باز امتحان بدن نمرات میره استان و سوالات از تهران میادمیره مراکز استان ها
اگه اینجور باشه برا کل کشور باید بوده باشه

----------


## Orwell

همین الان با اموزش و پرورش کرمان تماس گرفتم
گفتن هنوز هیچی به ما ابلاغ نشده و ماهم درهمون حدی شما تو اخبار خوندی یا شنیدی ازش اطلاع داریم نه بیشتر

----------


## simin11

> امتحانات سوم نهاییه چطور میشه غیر از افتادن یک درس شهریور باز امتحان بدن نمرات میره استان و سوالات از تهران میادمیره مراکز استان ها
> اگه اینجور باشه برا کل کشور باید بوده باشه


از خودشم که پرسیدم گفت نمیدونم بقیه مدارس هم دارن این جبرانیارو یا نه.فقط زمینشو نرفت امتحان بده که افتاد 14 شهریور.بقیرو هرکدومشو بخواد بده مشکلی نداره.

----------


## artim

> از خودشم که پرسیدم گفت نمیدونم بقیه مدارس هم دارن این جبرانیارو یا نه.فقط زمینشو نرفت امتحان بده که افتاد 14 شهریور.بقیرو هرکدومشو بخواد بده مشکلی نداره.


عجیبا غریبا
اگه میشه کارنامشو بذاری خوب میشه

----------


## simin11

نه کارنامشو که نمیشه بذارم ولی فقط زمینشو امتحان نداده بود.نمره هاشم زیاد جالب نبودن.دلیلی نداشت بخواد الکی بگه منم همون چیزی که اون گفتو اینجا نقل قول کردم.

----------


## last shot

:Yahoo (1):  دیروز بعد از سنجش،سوالمو  به وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم ارسال کردم امروز جواب دادن:
 *
سلام شما با معاونت آموزش متوسطه تماس بگيريد. 88305558 –** 88381034 - 88381035  تلفنخانه9-88309998    

هر کی دوست داره زنگ بزنه بپرسه.من تا همین جاشو فعلا پرسیدم.
*

----------


## artim

> دیروز بعد از سنجش،سوالمو  به وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم ارسال کردم امروز جواب دادن:
>  *
> سلام شما با معاونت آموزش متوسطه تماس بگيريد. 88305558 –** 88381034 - 88381035  تلفنخانه9-88309998    
> 
> هر کی دوست داره زنگ بزنه بپرسه.من تا همین جاشو فعلا پرسیدم.
> *


از خود وزیر علوم یا اموزش پرورش بپرسی میگن نمیدونیم چه برسه به زیر مجموعه هاشون
فعلا مشخص نیس چیزی دقیقا چی میخواد بشه

----------


## Saeed735

ینی ماهم میتونیم دوباره امتحان بدیم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## last shot

> از خود وزیر علوم یا اموزش پرورش بپرسی میگن نمیدونیم چه برسه به زیر مجموعه هاشون
> فعلا مشخص نیس چیزی دقیقا چی میخواد بشه


 نه این حرف اصلا درست نیست :Yahoo (21):  اول وزارت جلسه تشکیل میده و بعد یک بسته پیشنهادی ارائه میشه .معاون که سر خود توان پیشنهاد نداره.این پیشنهاد کل وزارت اموزش و پرورش بوده.هر کس میخواد زنگ بزنه به بقیه هم نتیجشو بگه.

----------


## Divergent

بچه ها من پیشمو گند زدم چکار کنم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

معدل سومم 19 (قسمت نهایی)
ولی پیش افتضاح گفتم مهم نیس  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> نه این حرف اصلا درست نیست اول وزارت جلسه تشکیل میده و بعد یک بسته پیشنهادی ارائه میشه .معاون که سر خود توان پیشنهاد نداره.این پیشنهاد کل وزارت اموزش و پرورش بوده.هر کس میخواد زنگ بزنه به بقیه هم نتیجشو بگه.


اگه برنامه ریزی در کار بود وضع این نبود
جوابگو نیستن زنگ بزنین

----------


## artim

> بچه ها من پیشمو گند زدم چکار کنم؟؟؟؟
> 
> معدل سومم 19 (قسمت نهایی)
> ولی پیش افتضاح گفتم مهم نیس


پیش مهم نیست و فعلا تاثیر داده نمیشه

----------


## Divergent

> پیش مهم نیست و فعلا تاثیر داده نمیشه


توی این متن نوشته اون ده درصد اضافه مال پیشه

 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> توی این متن نوشته اون ده درصد اضافه مال پیشه
> 
> ای پدر این ادبیات بسوزه که از همه کمتره


واسه خودش گفته
هنوز معلوم نی اما احتمالا تاثیر نمیدن

----------


## Un-known

اقا فرض کنیم پیشو بخوان تاثیر بدن 
اونوقت کسی که داره پیش امتحان میده و خرداد نمره نمیاره میافته شهریور ! خب نتایج نهاییش میشه بعد کنکور که !!!!!! چطوری میخوان تاثیر بدن اخه !!!

----------


## artim

> اقا فرض کنیم پیشو بخوان تاثیر بدن 
> اونوقت کسی که داره پیش امتحان میده و خرداد نمره نمیاره میافته شهریور ! خب نتایج نهاییش میشه بعد کنکور که !!!!!! چطوری میخوان تاثیر بدن اخه !!!


اصن شما بگو همون خرداد پاس کنه ثبتنام کنکور تا قبل عیده بعد با مشکل روبرو میشن چون اگه پیش رو تاثیر بدن باید اردیبهشت ثبتنام کنکور کنن بعد دو ماه بعدش کنکور پس کارت ها چی میشه؟ کلا سیستم بهم میخوره یا اونایی که قبل 88 پیش گرفتن چی مال اونا نهایی نبوده 
کار بی خرد که باشه همینه

----------


## Un-known

> اصن شما بگو همون خرداد پاس کنه ثبتنام کنکور تا قبل عیده بعد با مشکل روبرو میشن چون اگه پیش رو تاثیر بدن باید اردیبهشت ثبتنام کنکور کنن بعد دو ماه بعدش کنکور پس کارت ها چی میشه؟ کلا سیستم بهم میخوره یا اونایی که قبل 88 پیش گرفتن چی مال اونا نهایی نبوده 
> کار بی خرد که باشه همینه


...

----------


## fantom

میشه یه نفر بگه کدوم دروس پیش نهایی هست؟ رشته تجربی

----------


## GHZO7

> میشه یه نفر بگه کدوم دروس پیش نهایی هست؟ رشته تجربی


زیست...دینی....ادبیات.....فیزیک :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

به جمع بندی نرسید؟؟؟یکی لطفا خلاصه اینو بگه..الان یعنی میشه دوباره امتحان داد یا خیر؟

----------


## khaan

> به جمع بندی نرسید؟؟؟یکی لطفا خلاصه اینو بگه..الان یعنی میشه دوباره امتحان داد یا خیر؟


هنوز هیچی معلوم نشده

----------

